# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  keshilla dhe informacione :)

## *~Rexhina~*

Kjo teme eshte per prinderit e forumit. Cfare keshilla apo infrmacione i keshilloni prinderit e rinj apo "first time parents". Gjitheashtu tregoni nese keni mundesi pervojat tuaja personale si pshm ne cfare moshe femija hengri ushqim per here te pare, etje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sirena_adria

*Disa mënyra si të qetësojmë kollën tek fëmijët e vegjël*

*Kolla është një mekanizëm mbrojtës i organizmit tonë që shërben për të nxjerrë jashtë materialet irrituese si për shembull mikrobet, pluhurat, tymin, mukusin. Kolla është një shqetësim që shfaqet tek fëmijët dhe që në të shumtën e rasteve shkakton panik tek prindërit duke qënë se fëmija nuk është i qetë si gjatë ditës ashtu edhe gjatë natës.

Si të qetësojmë kollën e fëmijës?*

– Jepini fëmijës shumë lëngje, sidomos nëse bëhet fjalë për kollë me sekrecione. Pirja e lëngjeve të ngrohta i shkrin më me lehtësi sekrecionet dhe jep efekt zbutës për fytin e irrituar.

– Ajrosni shpesh shtëpinë në mënyrë që të garantoni futjen e ajrit të “ri” në shtëpinë tuaj.

– Mbani temperaturën e dhomës jo më të lartë se 20 gradë.

– Krijoni lagështi në ajrin e dhomës nëpërmjet një lagështuesi ajri apo thjesht duke vendosur copa të lagura në kaloriferin e shtëpisë tuaj.

– E vendosni fëmijën të flejë me kokën më lart në mënyrë që të ndihmoni rrugët e frymëmarrjes të qëndrojnë të lira. Për këtë do të mjaftonte të vendosnit një jastëk tjetër poshtë kokës së fëmijës.

– Bëjini fëmijës sa më shpesh lavazhe nazale me solucion fiziologjik.

– Bëjini banjë të ngrohtë ndërkohë që banja është pak me avull, kryesisht para gjumit, gjë e cila ka efekt zbutës ndaj kollës por edhe qetësues ndaj fëmijës që ka pasur një ditë të lodhshme nga kolla.

– Bëjini aerosol vetëm me fiziologjik.

– I jepni të pijë fëmijës një filxhan qumësht me mjaltë. Kjo është një zgjidhje e përdorur prej shumë kohësh kundër kollës. Duhet të keni kudjes për të mos e përdorur mjaltin nëse fëmija nuk ka mbushur moshën e duhur si edhe në rast se fëmija ka kollë me shumë sekrecione duhet të evitoni qumështin pasi favorizon shtimin e mukusit.


Gazeta Metro 

https://gazetametro.net/disa-menyra-...ijet-e-vegjel/

----------

